# Paypal gehackt?



## Enforce (22. Juni 2011)

Hi leute 
Heute abend ist mir aufgefallen das 2 trabsaktionen über 500 euro auf meinem konto waren die ich nicht getätigt habe. Ists bei euch auch in letzter zeit vorgekommen?


----------



## dgcss (22. Juni 2011)

hast du eine E-Müll über die transaktion bekommen oder wurd das einfach so verbucht ? Traue mich garnicht zu schauen  zum glück nutz ich die Abzock Transaktion so gut wie nie


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Juni 2011)

Mmm, Nein bei mir nicht aber bist du dir sicher das es User-News sind?


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2011)

geile news...


----------



## DPr (22. Juni 2011)

Rühr das Geld nicht an, und kontaktiere den Paypal Service. Kann ein Überweisungsfehler sein (Zahlendreher vielleicht).


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juni 2011)

Dann wurdest du wahrscheinlich gehackt. Gehe zu deiner Bank und sag, dass das nicht stimmt und die es wieder zurückbuchen sollen. Dann schreibst du nach Paypal und sagst denen, was passiert ist und das du nachweisen kannst, dass du nichts gekauft hast.


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Juni 2011)

Mhh ich kann meine Paypal Zahlungen selber zurückbuchen über das Onlinebanking. Kann er es dann nicht auch?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (22. Juni 2011)

das hört sich nicht gut an... schreib paypal und ab zur bank


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Juni 2011)

Paypal Service anrufen und zur Bank, das so schnell wie möglich damit nicht irgendwelche Fristen abgelaufen sind und du dann länger warten musst bist du das Geld mal wieder siehst.
Das Geld erhälts du mMn auf jeden Fall wieder zurück. Zahlendreher bei einer Transaktion? Ich denke wohl eher nicht, das solche services Falsch ausrechnen oder programmiert worden sind


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

Du kannst dem Lastschrifteinzug mindestens 1 Jahr lang widersprechen, also keine Panik.


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Lastschrifteinzug mindestens 1 Jahr lang widersprechen, also keine Panik.


 
Geniale Aussage! Echt! Trotzdem sollte er es so schnell wie möglich machen, weil sonst Paypal irgendwas beanspruchen kann.


----------



## riedochs (22. Juni 2011)

Hilft dir jetzt gerade wenig aber von PayPal gibt es einen Token der eine Zahl generiert die man beim einloggen angeben muss. Sowas sollte man schon nutzen.


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

Nicht Paypal wurde gehackt, sondern du, streng genommen!

Irgendwer kam über einen Hack, z.B. bei Sony, Pron.com oder wo auch immer an deine Mail und das dazugehörige Passwort. 
Sowas wird dann gerne bei weiteren Diensten getestet, ob du da das gleiche Passwort hast. Wenn ja, wird fleißig gekauft. 

Solltest du also das gleiche Passwort bei diversen Seiten genutzt haben bist du, so hart das klingt, selber schuld und siehst keinen Cent wieder.


----------



## Clawhammer (23. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich Nyso nur zustimmen, ich denke wenn Paypal gehackt wurde, dann wäre es jetzt schon mehr als Öffentlich


----------



## Jimini (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wundere mich immer wieder darüber, wieso manche in so einer Situation erstmal in einem Forum nachfragen - ich würde mich schnellstmöglich an Paypal selber wenden, nur die können in dieser Sache verlässliche Aussagen machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Enforce (23. Juni 2011)

Hab mich gestern auch sofort mit paypal in verbindung gesetzt und meine bank auch schon informiert. Ich wollt ja nur wissen ob es bei anderen auch passiert ist


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nicht Paypal wurde gehackt, sondern du, streng genommen!
> 
> Irgendwer kam über einen Hack, z.B. bei Sony, Pron.com oder wo auch immer an deine Mail und das dazugehörige Passwort.
> Sowas wird dann gerne bei weiteren Diensten getestet, ob du da das gleiche Passwort hast. Wenn ja, wird fleißig gekauft.
> ...


 
Das weisst du jetzt wohl ob jemand Datensätze von Paypal abgekupfert hat oder durch einen illegale Datensatz unzulässig auf seine E-Mailadresse wurde.

Und das Geld erhält er sowieso zurückerstattet von Paypal oder der Bank.
Selber Schuld ist er schon gar nicht, das ist Einbruch / Diebstahl, oder soll ich dir auch sagen bist selber Schuld wenn jemand deine Haustüre aufbricht (offensichtlich geschlossen - wie ein PW ) und du keine 2m-dicke Bunkertür verbaut hast? 

Dass man bei jedem Dienst verschiedene PW's haben soll ist klar, bingt jedoch nicht viel wenn schon alleine nur der Mailaccount gehackt wurde können mit dessen Hilfe locker Passwörter zurückgesetzt werden. Mittels Pw vergessen funktion von eben Paypal oder ähnlichem.

Ich würde mich sehr ärgern und auch persönlich angegriffen fühlen - eine Anzeige würde ich auf jeden Fall auch erstatten!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Juni 2011)

wenn du nun aber verschiedene schlüssel für deinen fuhrpark besitzt wird das ganze schon sicherer, nicht das jemand mit deinem pizza-polo vorgefahren kommt und mit dem selben schlüssel in den gepanzerten geldwagen steigt und abfährt, finde es schon grob fahrlässig wenn man auf die art und weise um sein geld gebracht wird 
ausserdem bei der passwortrücksetzung bei paypal muss man ne frage beantworten, wenn man natürlich 'wieviele finger hat der mensch an beiden händen' wählt bringt das auch nichts, aber nur passwort rücksetzen funktioniert nicht, damit sperrst du dann mal ganz schnell paypal account


----------



## PayPal Webhilfe (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Enforce,
wir hoffen, der telefonische Kundenservice konnte dir weiterhelfen und die Ursache für die Transaktion wurde geklärt!
Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, kannst du dich gerne jederzeit an die Webhilfe wenden (webhilfe@paypal.com)

Hier findest du Infos zu unserem SMS-Sicherheitsschlüssel, der eine zusätzliche Sicherheit für dein PayPal-Konto gewährleistet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WmgtTQzy7I


Viele Grüße, 
dein Team von der PayPal-Webhilfe 

-- 
Dieser Account wird von einem Mitarbeiter von PayPal verwaltet. Die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ist von PayPal autorisiert, dies erkennen Sie an der Endung „@paypal.com“. 
PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A., Société en Commandite par Actions. Eingetragener Firmensitz: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449 Luxembourg, RCS Luxembourg B 118 349.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2011)

Gut, mein Token sieht aus wie eine EC Karte und wohnt im Geldbeutel wenn man nicht das Handy verwenden will.


----------

